# Best towns near Catania Sicily



## gianni50

Hi All, I will be moving to the Catania Sicily area this summer. I have visited 3 times in 2012 and spent a total of 3 months in the area. I really like the town of Nicolosi near Mt.Etna and the city of Catania. I also like Acireale, Aci-catena. Taormina and Giardini Naxos. I prefer to live in a more upscale year round community and therefore leaning towards Nicolosi. I will be renting an apartment/condo with my fiance until we are ready to buy. I am looking for comments, ideas and suggestions regarding safe upscale towns near Catania and areas within the city of Catania. If you are currently living in the Catania Sicily area that would be a big plus. Thanks.


----------



## athertina

gianni50 said:


> Hi All, I will be moving to the Catania Sicily area this summer. I have visited 3 times in 2012 and spent a total of 3 months in the area. I really like the town of Nicolosi near Mt.Etna and the city of Catania. I also like Acireale, Aci-catena. Taormina and Giardini Naxos. I prefer to live in a more upscale year round community and therefore leaning towards Nicolosi. I will be renting an apartment/condo with my fiance until we are ready to buy. I am looking for comments, ideas and suggestions regarding safe upscale towns near Catania and areas within the city of Catania. If you are currently living in the Catania Sicily area that would be a big plus. Thanks.


Hello how are you? I am living in front of Frederico's castle. Castello Ursino. Anything beyond the castle will be extremely cheap but risky in terms of safety. 
However, to secure quiet and safe areas you might want to look into the following: Lungomore, Aci Castello, Aci Trezza which are near the beach. Canalicchio is inbetween mountains and sea (sea view only). Good to buy a home. Apparently theres swimming pools which is generally shared amoungst five homes so i am told.
It takes me about 30 minutes to walk to Corso Italia/piazza europa which is city wise all luxury shops no seaview. Regards Tina


----------



## gianni50

athertina said:


> Hello how are you? I am living in front of Frederico's castle. Castello Ursino. Anything beyond the castle will be extremely cheap but risky in terms of safety.
> However, to secure quiet and safe areas you might want to look into the following: Lungomore, Aci Castello, Aci Trezza which are near the beach. Canalicchio is inbetween mountains and sea (sea view only). Good to buy a home. Apparently theres swimming pools which is generally shared amoungst five homes so i am told.
> It takes me about 30 minutes to walk to Corso Italia/piazza europa which is city wise all luxury shops no seaview. Regards Tina


Hi Tina, I am doing well, thank you. The castle is beautiful. Do you live in a high rise building? Do you own or rent. In the begining, I would be looking to rent a condo or apartment. Did you recommend puchasing a home in Canalicchio? Is that where the shared pool is? I have been to Aci Castello and like it very much. Is Lungomare a part of Catania along the sea. Thanks for your comments. I really appreciate the information.


----------



## athertina

gianni50 said:


> Hi Tina, I am doing well, thank you. The castle is beautiful. Do you live in a high rise building? Do you own or rent. In the begining, I would be looking to rent a condo or apartment. Did you recommend puchasing a home in Canalicchio? Is that where the shared pool is? I have been to Aci Castello and like it very much. Is Lungomare a part of Catania along the sea. Thanks for your comments. I really appreciate the information.


Hello, I am only renting a room and sharing a house. The buildings around the castle are only 3 levels high. I had to track down a friend who i knew wanted to buy in catania and had done reseach. She gave me the advice. As i recall she recommended all these places as good places to buy. Lungomare is near the beach and yes canalicchio has the pools. I'I double check with my friend and let you know if i have made any mistakes. You will not have a problem finding a home, half of sicily is up for sale. Happy house hunting.


----------

